# How often do you get a a pose like this? (pic)



## Rib (Jun 3, 2006)

Was uploading some pictures to my PC earlier and I came across this one. I don't remember taking it, but I thought it looked pretty funny. Thought I should share


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 4, 2006)

wow, they really do look like they're posing together  

the front one's antennae are gigantic! :shock:


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2006)

What a great shot rob!


----------



## Techuser (Jun 4, 2006)

Look this one, shot yesterday


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 5, 2006)

Techuser, they seem to be "ok" with each other... do they tolerate each other?


----------



## Techuser (Jun 5, 2006)

On hand yes, they dont want to find a prey

but if you put two in same viv the i´ll fight...


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pics REALLY like the bottom one with all em on your hand

lovely shade of green too


----------



## Mike (Jun 6, 2006)

What kind of green mantis is that?


----------



## deanola (Jun 6, 2006)

some great photos from both of you, its quite funny how photogenic they can be!


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, what amazing pics!!! The last one of the hand is sooo cool!


----------



## Mike (Jun 18, 2006)

what species is the green mantis?


----------



## AFK (Jun 19, 2006)

Techuser, your first 2 are too cute!


----------

